# comment changer mot de passe icloud quand



## croquettenoire (22 Juillet 2012)

bonjour
comment changer le mot de passe icloud
lorsque je vais sur icloud mon adresse est xxx@me.com
lorsque je veux changer mon mot de passe je me retrouve connectée sur mon compte apple store qui est sur une autre adresse mail
impossible de mettre xxx@me.com comme compte principal
(j'ai lu sur le forum que l'on ne pouvait pas donc ok)
en revanche du coup, je ne sais comment faire pour changer mon mot de passe d'accès mail, agenda etc sur icloud.

d'avance merci pour votre aide


----------



## r e m y (22 Juillet 2012)

Tu vas sur CETTE page
https://appleid.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MyAppleId.woa/

et tu cliques Réinitialiser mot de passe


----------



## croquettenoire (22 Juillet 2012)

bonjour et merci pour ton aide
ça marche

quand je pense que j'ai tout essayé depuis plus de 2 heures sauf ça

pffff

encore merci

au plaisir


----------

